# Titanium Hrawkeye



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello!
Just wanted to show you guys a project I have been working on the last two months......I give you the Titanium Hrawkeye! It is based off of Hrawk's "Hrawkeye" (how'd you guess!?) and I was given permission by Mr. Hrawk himself to use it! It is made from Grade 2 commercially pure titanium bar that is about 15mm thick. Fork width is 2 15/16" wide, and the overall length is just under 4" long at 3 15/16" or so. It is small, but fits perfect in my hand and is very pocketable. Ok, enough of my yammering......here are a few quick pics! Thanks for looking! -Josh

Before I forget....there is no easy way to cut titanium this thick without proper equipment, so this is cut by a waterjet, and I sandblasted and beveled the edges once I recieved it!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

One of the nicest I have seen from Titanium...beautiful


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

WooooooW!

Looks fantastic


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

dude thats awesome !!!!! 
are you gonna do the colour thing like on the last one ?
oh and are you also going to be marketing them ??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice,rare and indestructible !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the slingshot, but honestly I want the water jet









LGD


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Greg, i cant stop drooling







What a beaut!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Titanium -- my that's impressive! I know it fits in your pocket; my question is, how much does it weigh? Just curious.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

....

thats an impressive lump of functional metal !!!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have a scale to weigh it, but my best guess is between 5-8 ounces....it's beefy but not insanely heavy! Thanks forte compliments guys....I will have 6 available soon!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's crazy man! Is it a set price for them as you have six comming up?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

lol, titanium...sick!
I work with metal at my job, but i never got my hands on titanium.
Does the waterjet cut the 15mm at once? How fast is the feed with a waterjet in titanium?
And what does a bar like that cost you?
Sadly i have no waterjet in reach...only cnc mills and lathes...but i think the tool you need to cut titanium is even more expensive than that one bar right?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

AnTrAxX said:


> only cnc mills and lathes..


Oooohhh, keep talking dirty to me


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, I love the way Titanium freeks out the mind, hold it in your hand and the brain says "this should weigh more," but the hand says nope!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> only cnc mills and lathes..


Oooohhh, keep talking dirty to me








[/quote]

fully mastercam-controlled 5 axle 3d milling, solide carbide milling cutters, high speed precision turning of....







ah ok, that will do


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------

